# LA211 front loader attachment for Kubota BX2200



## Jim.g.1980 (8 mo ago)

Any advice on where to look? I read the previous thread but so far have turned up empty! Are there other aftermarket alternatives? I’m looking for a front loader attachment for my Kubota BX2200


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jim, welcome to the forum. Try the attached salvage yard:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/bx2200/farm-equipment



Another way to do it is to trade your tractor for one with a loader.


----------

